# What's your money personality?



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

Many people believe financial planning comes down to making sure their net income exceeds their total expenses. This mentality often leads to the same outcome of most diet plans; failure. Where did they go wrong? Most forgot to account for their money personality. If you find yourself to be one of these people, don’t feel bad. Many people have no clue what type of money personality they have. Here’s a little help to get you closer to identifying your money personality. Take a look at these four money personalities and see if one fits you. 

(Disclaimer: Keep in mind; while you may relate to several of these personalities, one is usually more dominant than any others.)

The Chaser: Chasers are people that consistently attempt to acquire more wealth than someone else. These individuals perceive life as a race where first place is the only winner. This results in more financial risks being taken. They determine their level of success based on the failures of others. They also have a high regard for social status. People like Bill Gates and Warren Buffet are used as barometers of success. They may often be heard saying, “I haven’t made it because I’m still not on the level of…..” People with this money personality will relocate more often than others. Their insistence on social advancement will not allow them to live in one setting for a long period of time.

The Builder: Builders desire to increase everything they acquire. These individuals may be considered rich, but want to expand their assets as much as possible. They perceive life as an individual race with the goal of beating an ever changing best time. They may often be heard using the phrase, “I am working to expand my empire.” These individual are semi-stable, but relocate more often than managers or victims.

The Manager: Managers desire to manage their assets with extreme care. Income level is not their major concern. When it comes to their career, they are inspired to advance, but not solely for the purpose of increasing income. They often use phrases like, “As long as I do my part, everything else will fall in place.” These people are less likely to frequently relocate and usually live a stable lifestyle.

The Victim: Victims consistently blame their financial failures on others and circumstances. These individuals are not willing to do what it takes to change their circumstances. They often perceive life as a fixed race and feel cheating is necessary for victory. You may often hear them say, “It’s not my fault.” They are semi-risky partners because of their lack of desire to change. Victims may complain about their lifestyle, but will not take advantage of good opportunities to improve it. These habits make victims a difficult spouse to live with. 

So, which one do you identify with the most? Remember to be honest with yourself and adjust your plans to fit your personality.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm "The Manager."


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

builder.

but i always feel like im being schedule. i miss my goals. :scratchhead:


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Builder, I'm not satisfied. I don't compare my past to my present; I compare my present to my future... hence the unsatisfied dilemma.


----------



## tiadhani (Jul 30, 2012)

Manager for sure,


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Manager...total manager. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I split traits with the manager and the victim. I'm not really sure what that says by any means either.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

CLucas976 said:


> I split traits with the manager and the victim. I'm not really sure what that says by any means either.


It only says you know yourself.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

I am a "Manager", but I developed into one. I use to force myself to be more of a builder/chaser, but learned being a manager was a better fit for my habits.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> The Manager: Managers desire to manage their assets with extreme care. Income level is not their major concern. When it comes to their career, they are inspired to advance, but not solely for the purpose of increasing income. They often use phrases like, “As long as I do my part, everything else will fall in place.” These people are less likely to frequently relocate and usually live a stable lifestyle.


Me & my husband both on the same page, through & through *Managers*. We have no desire to move, change jobs, the income level is less important than having the contentment of having our financial lives in order... all bills paid...$$ set aside for those unforseen expenses..... This gives us great peace of mind...so we can worry about other stuff. 

We will do anything to not pay a dime in interest...very careful spenders, researching the best deals to be had, etc. 

Don't know that we ever use the phrase “_As long as I do my part, everything else will fall in place_” too much though, not sure how that fits. 

I mean, Jobs, our health, life... can be uncertain , nothing can be counted on for sure no matter how we live...... we just like to know, financially speaking... we have $$ saved , adequate insurances covering .....in case he gets laid off.....we can live off our savings for a year + ... And if we need another car...no problem, it's covered, no need to take out a loan, that type thing.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope I disagree it really is that simple your liabilities have to be less then your receivables end of story.

What you do after that is great, but no matter which personality type you have........you still have to make more than you spend.


As far as personality type IDC I'll retire when I'm debt free and have 2 million in the bank. I'm not there yet so I'm still working.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> Nope I disagree it really is that simple your liabilities have to be less then your receivables end of story.
> 
> What you do after that is great, but no matter which personality type you have........you still have to make more than you spend.
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you disagree with. I'm not talking about savings strategy. I am referring to a persons outlook and perception of personal finance. There is not right or wrong. Based on the limited information you've provided, I would say you are a manager. Your goal is to have as little debt as possible which would require great money management. Your "money personality" is what makes you stick to that great financial plan. It is directly tied to your values.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

<33 said:


> I'm the manager and my husband is the builder. His "builder-ness" causes a lot of stress for us...


You guys are a tough mix. Managers tend to mix well with people that are predictable and conservative spenders. But, that doesn't mean it can't work. If you find yourself frustrated because of his "builder" tendacies; here are two tips that can help you deal with it. 

1) Occasionally talk about your lifestyle ambitions without talking about bills and expenses. Go out on a date, look each other in the eyes, and share your dreams and aspirations with each other. Don't talk about how to reach those dreams. Don't be critical of each other. Just make an agreement to never forget each others lifestyle ambitions when making financial decisions. This discussion will help to remind your "builder" partner to never go to far because of the importance of your dreams.

2) Put your thoughts back into its proper perspective. We all grow up with a different concept of money management; even if we have the same money personality. Thoses differences will take a long time to blend, but love will help to bridge the gap.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Me & my husband both on the same page, through & through *Managers*. We have no desire to move, change jobs, the income level is less important than having the contentment of having our financial lives in order... all bills paid...$$ set aside for those unforseen expenses..... This gives us great peace of mind...so we can worry about other stuff.
> 
> We will do anything to not pay a dime in interest...very careful spenders, researching the best deals to be had, etc.
> 
> Don't know that we ever use the phrase “_As long as I do my part, everything else will fall in place_” too much though, not sure how that fits.


That phrase can be spoken in many different ways. If you are a manager; you must believe your actions will lead to a good result. Why else would you work so hard to make sure your finances are in order? Your actions are preparing you for stability during the worst and best financial circumstances. "Falling in place", doesnt mean problems won't occur; it just refers to the fruition of your planning. It is believing your planning and careful spending will lead to more stability in any environment. Sorry for not explaining this more thoroughly.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

This may help some of you dealing with financial disputes with your partner. This helps to bridge money personalities. I promise you; this isn't an ad or link to a product. Just some helpful advice.

How to stop fighting over money...Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Mr.D.E.B.T. said:


> Many people believe financial planning comes down to making sure their net income exceeds their total expenses. This mentality often leads to the same outcome of most diet plans; failure. Where did they go wrong? Most forgot to account for their money personality. If you find yourself to be one of these people, don’t feel bad. Many people have no clue what type of money personality they have. Here’s a little help to get you closer to identifying your money personality. Take a look at these four money personalities and see if one fits you.
> 
> (Disclaimer: Keep in mind; while you may relate to several of these personalities, one is usually more dominant than any others.)
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This is me.
The Builder. [ but I'm also a huge fan of success stories like Warren Buffet.]
I'm always on he lookout for " new opportunities." Sometimes my wife just shakes her head from side to side. But when we reap the benefits from my investments she is also very happy. She respect that.
Can't argue against success.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Manager and saver.

I do not like spending money on anything. My husband does 100% of the shopping. However, Unfortunately I'm responsible for the household bills.:/

Hopefully when my husband retires, we'll have enough saved to live very comfortably. We do not need the big house, nice boat, over the top fancy cars, ect. Material things are not important to my husband and I.

Unlike the rest of my family like my mother and my brothers wife. Both have a spending addiction and it's ruining their opportunity to enjoy life at a later age. I'm tired of getting phone calls from bill collectors because my brothers wife can not afford their credit card bills. My brother makes well over a 6 figure salary, they should not be in this position. My mother is the same way, but my parents are under a much lower income. 

I'm sorry to say, but money does not make a person happy. If not utilized properly, it can ruin your life.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr.D.E.B.T. said:


> That phrase can be spoken in many different ways. If you are a manager; you must believe your actions will lead to a good result. Why else would you work so hard to make sure your finances are in order? Your actions are preparing you for stability during the worst and best financial circumstances. "Falling in place", doesnt mean problems won't occur; it just refers to the fruition of your planning. It is believing your planning and careful spending will lead to more stability in any environment. Sorry for not explaining this more thoroughly.


Sounds good....and yes, we definitely have seen & believed for those pay offs...worked very hard "sacrificing" in our early marraige for each & every dream...that things would "fall into place"..in due time.

Our story of how little my husband accually makes (just $50,000 a year & this being a far better job than the one he had the 1st 6 yrs of our marriage) with me being a SAHM (a few side jobs for a little extra cash), how large our family is (8 of us) & what we own (country farm house w/ 50 acres) -plus hitting the debt free mark in our early 40's ...many would find impossible in this day & age... but we did it ! 

We've made a few mistakes in our marraige along the way ... but in financial management... for what we had to work with, we excelled. Can't even say we ever had 1 fight over $$, never sat down & did a "budget" either... We just lived very frugally at every turn, then when we really wanted something (even expensive things) the $$ was there, always took those family vacations too.


----------



## TCx (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't fit into any of those categories. I make good money because I've got an education and I work hard (borderline workaholic) because I derive satisfaction through success in work and life. When I'm doing well I'm on a high, when I'm doing badly my self esteem plummets.

Financially speaking, when I was younger, I was definitely a manager with builder tendencies. I've never been risk averse, per se, in that I don't mind it if my liabilities exceed my assets for periods of around 18 months because I can live on credit. When we first purchased our house, we went $200 into the hole every month (and we lived lean) but I was searching for a job that would pay better and i found it (and relocated to another country to get it, but the relocation was more about me achieving the goal of living in another country).

I worked hard at my job, succeeded and was rewarded with a number of pay rises. In terms of spending, we just kind of spent money as we had it. 10% of my wages went into stock options and when the company sold we walked away with a big lump sum.

After that, my spending habits changed completely. I purchased lots of toys, stopped managing the finances, focused more on play than I did on managing stuff. Where once I was religious about paying bills on time, I was constantly behind on those. We have also been living, lately, with our spending exceeding our income but a large part of that has been to fill the void that we've had in our married life. I work alot and my W is completely disinterested in the finances; she just likes to spend money.

i think that, given the necessity, my W would be a manager also but she's never really had the opportunity to develop that side of her personality.

I, OTOH, will always take personal responsibility when things go badly, as they have quite recently. I made a great investment decision that, had I followed through, would have paid off really well. But due to a bout of depression and a lack of engagement, I took my eye off the ball and it's cost us dearly so that we're back in the red (which is strange because I almost like it better this way; it gives me something work on, something to keep my attention and give me a purpose).


I'm not a chaser because I don't care what others make. I'm not a builder because my only goal is to retire; I have a figure in mind and I try to work toward that (but don't always succeed) though I am always trying to build something (I like to come up with business ideas but I rarely execute on them because my day job takes most of my time and it frustrates me to no end that my W never engages in any of the business ideas that I come up with, even though she says that she likes the idea), I'm not a manager because I don't manage the finances religiously unless times are tough though I do love to relocate to new countries because I feel that's the best way to see it, and I'm not a victim because when I make mistakes I own them and I never cheat... never.


You need a new category like, 'The Schizophrenic'. 

edit - I never cheat financially that is. I am a relatively recent participant of an EA with a woman at work.


----------



## TCx (Dec 15, 2011)

Or... 'The Juggler'


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm the "Manager"/"Builder"
Wifey is more "Manager"

She complains about my "builder" side, for example, establishing the bar recently, but oh well


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

My biggest concerns are paying off debt and saving money for the future. Thus it is necessary to try and make more money and spend less money.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Let's see here...

Work at my job on Monday and Tuesday, making money for other people through various investment strategies, then do accounting paper work. 
Then on Wednesday I usually take a client out to eat somewhere. Usually somwhere fancy and expensive, and I encourage them to invite their friends, (because that means more business for me) and we have a (stupidly) long dinner, going from 6-10 or 11. 
Then work on Thursday. 
Then work Friday, and I either take a client out to dinner, a sports game, or some type of event to impress them/get to know them. Then I get home at 11. If I am lucky. 

Then I wake up on Saturday, and check my other investments. Own 3 businesses, all small and they mostly run themselves, but I always check their books, make sure everything is paid for, provided for, etc. 
Then on Sunday, I do house work that I can't get to during the week. Like I would do mowing, help with laundry, and whatever other crap I need to do. 

So that would make me a builder. 
And I enjoy my life. Won't lie. I like the life style that I do. I like my work, I like the people I get to hang with, the traveling I get to do, the people I meet. 
But my work isn't always cheap. I have to impress people with expensive jewelry, suits and cars. Because if I drove up to a clients house in a 06 Accord, and said we were going to Olive Garden, I have a feeling I would be losing a client...


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Definitely another Manager. 

Of course everyone wants to be rich but money is not my main priority in life, so long as my bills are paid, I'm comfortable and I'm not in debt. I rather have a job or run a business that makes me happy vs. a job that makes me rich but with little time at the end of the day/week to enjoy it.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I am a Manager. I will admit that I enjoy spending money, but I am learning to be smarter and save.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

TCx said:


> Or... 'The Juggler'


Nice...LOL


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not expecting to see any victims on this site but would love to be surprised by one. :smthumbup:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm a Manager/Builder. My dating/relationship style is also a Builder.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Using your terms, I'm mostly manager, a little chaser, my wife is a chaser and a little victim. It's a volatile combination, at times, too.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

oldgeezer said:


> Using your terms, I'm mostly manager, a little chaser, my wife is a chaser and a little victim. It's a volatile combination, at times, too.


LOL, I think we all have a little chaser in us and I'm sure that mixture makes life interesting!


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

You can find more money personality and other helpful financial tips here; Money Etiquette - Home


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

We know how important money in our lives. It is one important medium that we can't afford to lose.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

cheap SOB!


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

The Manager


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> cheap SOB!


LOL..sounds like a manager to me.


----------



## Toshiba2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

Somewhere in between Manager and Builder, i always keep my financial house inorder, save for the future and am usually very focused on my family and wouldnt relocate. however, from time to time i feel the "average joe" life style isnt good enough and have started side businesses or opted to take saved cash and invest it for large profits and not just simply being able to retire comfortably.

My parents were definitely builders, always changing jobs and striving for a higher paying/ranking position in their careers.

My in laws are hands down victims, they live paycheck to paycheck and blame everything else in life but themselves.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Realist.
Stay out of debt, live safely and frugally, know where your next meal is coming from. Avoid bad health habits, including being able to sleep soundly at night. Avoid money traps created by unsustainable lifestyles. Avoid being trapped by 'modern' modes of living that don't make sense.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheap bastard
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farside (Oct 27, 2012)

manager, but I need to be a better one


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

"the builder", before the GFC i had borrowed as much as possible to buy as much assets as possible thinking that the assets will grow expodentially

"the manager", after the GFC i just take a close co-ordination of getting rents from the tenants and using those money to pay down debts as fast as possible (jeeze i actually borrowed too much)

p.s btw whats the difference between "the builder" and the "chaser" anyway just confused


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

I think of myself as a "Dragon" (builder), stockpiling wealth for its own sake (think pile of gold the dragon jealously guards).

Life is a game, and money is the score.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not sure what type I am but I'm terrible with money. So is H. I find it really difficult to say no to the kids a d I'm useless at saving!
We both have fairly good jobs but we never seem to be able to put any money away for a rainy day. It bothers me a d I know I have to do something about it.
Money kind of scares me. When we get paid I find it difficult to budget but when we have less money I feel more in control. Does that make a y sense?!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> I'm not sure what type I am but I'm terrible with money. So is H. I find it really difficult to say no to the kids a d I'm useless at saving!
> We both have fairly good jobs but we never seem to be able to put any money away for a rainy day. It bothers me a d I know I have to do something about it.
> Money kind of scares me. When we get paid I find it difficult to budget but when we have less money I feel more in control. Does that make a y sense?!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well that is one of the reasons of GFC, where consumers just spent all their income on goods instead of saving it. I heard that the american consumer debt is staggeringly high, that really needs to be fixed


----------



## trying_to_rejuvenate (Aug 21, 2012)

Was a builder till 3 years back, now a manager. But guess what wifey is a victim with interest in accumulating money presumably for separating.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

the liberal one said:


> "the builder", before the GFC i had borrowed as much as possible to buy as much assets as possible thinking that the assets will grow expodentially
> 
> "the manager", after the GFC i just take a close co-ordination of getting rents from the tenants and using those money to pay down debts as fast as possible (jeeze i actually borrowed too much)
> 
> p.s btw whats the difference between "the builder" and the "chaser" anyway just confused


The "builder" is more focused on his/her own achievements, while the "chaser" is more focused on catching up with someone else.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> I'm not sure what type I am but I'm terrible with money. So is H. I find it really difficult to say no to the kids a d I'm useless at saving!
> We both have fairly good jobs but we never seem to be able to put any money away for a rainy day. It bothers me a d I know I have to do something about it.
> Money kind of scares me. When we get paid I find it difficult to budget but when we have less money I feel more in control. Does that make a y sense?!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes and I hear you. Many people have trouble with not only creating a budget, but also sticking to it. Try creating an incentive based budget, where you reward yourself for saving. You can find more info on how to do so here: Budget Calculators - Money Etiquette


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I argue with the phone company over a 70 cent increase. 

At one point I was the LAST line at the whole Central Office that didn't have touch tone service because I refuse to pay for a service they rolled out in 1962 or 63. They kept sending me letters asking then demanding I do that. After over three years they gave up and gave it to me for free. Why? It was costing them a fortune to maintain an analog crossbar for one line in an otherwise fully digital C.O. Conservatively, it probably cost them $80,000/yr for more than 3 years to not wave the $3.95/month they wanted to charge me. Then I switched to MCI then I dumped the POTS line completely. 

I have never owned an ATM or debit card.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> I argue with the phone company over a 70 cent increase.
> 
> At one point I was the LAST line at the whole Central Office that didn't have touch tone service because I refuse to pay for a service they rolled out in 1962 or 63. They kept sending me letters asking then demanding I do that. After over three years they gave up and gave it to me for free. Why? It was costing them a fortune to maintain an analog crossbar for one line in an otherwise fully digital C.O. Conservatively, it probably cost them $80,000/yr for more than 3 years to not wave the $3.95/month they wanted to charge me. Then I switched to MCI then I dumped the POTS line completely.
> 
> I have never owned an ATM or debit card.


#Dedicated to not getting screwed over!


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

After asking this question to thousands of people, I've found that most people, within this small sample, see themselves as a "builder". This really surprised me, as I expected most people to identify with the "manager" personality. The "victim" personality was the least chosen, as expected.


----------



## Youngwifeylovesherhubby (May 8, 2013)

None of the above. I take responsibility for my spending, but I'm just trying to make sure my bills are paid. I work 2 jobs and have maybe $80 left after expenses.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

Youngwifeylovesherhubby said:


> None of the above. I take responsibility for my spending, but I'm just trying to make sure my bills are paid. I work 2 jobs and have maybe $80 left after expenses.


Based on the little that you've written, I would still consider you more of a manager than any other money personality. None of these money personalities will fit everyone completely, but I find that most people can relate to one or two of them. Even though you may only have $80 left after paying for your expenses; at least you manage your money well enough to pay them.


----------

